# USPS strike??



## DoctorCosmonaut (May 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a US Postal Service strike? Someone was telling me there was, and I couldn't find anything online about it.


----------



## dmarcus (May 25, 2011)

We got mail today, so unless they got some experienced back up workers I will have to say no strike for the USPS


----------



## dmmj (May 25, 2011)

I have not heard of anything and I got mail, so I would say no. Besides do we really need another reason for mail to go even slower?


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (May 25, 2011)

Well I was thinking maybe they meant a section of the USPS? Like... I do not... the international team/dept., etc.? Because I got mail too (although just crappy ads), but i've been waiting for an international package, and the person who sent it told me that our mail service had a strike. They must be wrong though.


----------



## jaizei (May 25, 2011)

They are not permitted to strike. Maybe you were hearing about Canada Post.
http://postandparcel.info/39268/news/usps-signs-contract-with-american-postal-workers-union/


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (May 25, 2011)

Well darn... then either the mail got lost or its on a world tour before it arrives


----------



## dmarcus (May 25, 2011)

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> Well I was thinking maybe they meant a section of the USPS? Like... I do not... the international team/dept., etc.? Because I got mail too (although just crappy ads), but i've been waiting for an international package, and the person who sent it told me that our mail service had a strike. They must be wrong though.



Could be something thats happening overseas. I know Canada almost had a mail strike but it was cancelled and never happened..


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (May 25, 2011)

does mail usually got direct from one country to another, or does it go through many?


----------



## jaizei (May 25, 2011)

It depends. Sometimes it takes less than a week and other times it can be 3 weeks.


----------

